# JOKE!!!



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Well Here about two weeks ago I had buddy on here pick me up some powder because I wasn't in town and they had what I needed. Told him i'd come pick it up a few days later. I've been layed up here for the last month so I had my wife pick it up, while I waited in the car, she hands me a bag with 2 one pound jugs of Hodgdon Retumbo powder in it. I put it in the floor for the ride home. I get home and put it in the closet for safe keeping. In the mean time i keep on getting these really weird txt messages from him asking me if i've reloaded anything with it, or if Dirt needs to know if that powder will work for his gun. Or if I'd go and check out my powder cabinet to allign my powder. Or take a picture of all your powders so i can see what you have. I didn't give it much thougt, but Dirt wanted to know about a certain art font on the bottle because it looked cool and wanted a good close up picture of it. Or that the powder looked like a slow powder. So i figure i'd go take a look well the little punk decided to mess with me. A pictures worth a thousand words.



We call him Forest for a reason.

xdeano


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks, I am never going to be able to see the word RETUMBO again.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Lol, no problem. 
Deano


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Now that is pretty funny right there. Love it when buddies play harmless jokes on each other like that.

Now you will just need to label all the rounds you reload with that powder as.... Slow Moving....LOL Or when you go shoot with your buddies....tell them the RETARDO Powder out performed theirs....LOL


----------

